# Citrucel vs. Benefiber



## cherokeechick (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought Citrucel this evening and took a dose of it. My best friend, however, (who doesn't have IBS but uses it as just a fiber supplement) bought Benefiber. My question here, to people who use fiber supplements --- which do you use and which one works the best for halting the big D? She liked the Benefiber (she used to take Metamucil) because there's no taste, no nothing, and you can put it in anything. I wasn't fond of the Citrucel because it's very thick. However, if that's what works - you'd be surprised what I'd take!


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Everyone is different in what works for them. I can't take Benefiber, it gave me the worst cramps and D. Too bad, I've heard it's a great fiber product.


----------

